
Startup_Toolkit_Info.png (1200×6400) - jayzee
http://bostinnovation.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Startup_Toolkit_Info.png
======
byteforscher
Very US centric. e.g. hetzner.de would get like 100% in webhosting within
Germany. But still a nice summary.

